# Citizan Campanola



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

Ive seen a few of these for sale recently and they seem quite interesting watches. Anyone with any comments on them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think they look great, esp the copper coloured one..Im pretty sure our Roger has one.....


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I think they look great, esp the copper coloured one..Im pretty sure our Roger has one.....


I agree, they do look great, particularly the oblong case but what do they do. Are they just bells and whistles or do they do something special that other quartz watches dont do. It seems a lot of money for "just" a quartz or are they worth the money.

Who is Roger, can we get him to tell us in detail about them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill see if I can find out who Roger is and get him to spill his beans


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Who is RogerHe's probably some Newbie who cant be bothered to do a bit of research!


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

Roger said:


> Who is RogerHe's probably some Newbie who cant be bothered to do a bit of research!


Research is fine and information is easily found but none of it compares to an owners comments and thoughts on the watch itself. Its workings, problems and the owners general opinion are always more interesting than something posted by the manufacturer.

So Roger, do you have a Campanola, which model, any comments, thoughts. What are your opinions of the watch. Spill the beans.

Sorry if I offended by not knowing who Roger is!

I await with eyes wide and legs akimbo

regards

John


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

does no-one have any experience with this watch

John


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

JOHNB said:


> does no-one have any experience with this watch
> 
> John


John, a search of the forum shows a few posts about the watch but none of them show much info and only 1 picture.

It is a premium line of Citizen that supposedly is hand made. AFAIK it is sold in their home market only but some have been shipped to the US and UK through some far east dealers. It uses a quartz movement that can be found in Bulova, Jacques Lemans, Invicta, etc. but IMO, the Citizen dials are more pleasing.

email me if you want more info on where to find them. It sin't fair to post other commercial URLs here.

[email protected]


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I saw some of these recently whilst in Japan.....they look very very nicely made....but at a cost of around Â£2000 seemed a lot of money to me! They are BIG as well.....very thick for a quartz..even a Chrono, I think my X-33 is thinner









Not even COSC for a quartz either.....shameful at that price









Best regards David


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments. The main ones I have found are the circular case models which seem quite interesting but Im more interested in the limited edition, or I think its a LE, with the oblong case. I think that eventually I might decide that great looking watches that they are the size might be a little off putting.

Keep the comments coming, Im still interested

regards

John


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

email me if you want more info on where to find them. It sin't fair to post other commercial URLs here.

[email protected]

Mike Ive sent an email asking for more info, thanks for your help

regards

John


----------

